# 2 new pics...Stage 1 complete.....



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

"Back up in that ass with the resurrection" 


Just so ya know, this is only the first stage. 
I have other little things that I will be adding in the next few months.
Also, these two pics do no justice. It does not show the custom 3 stage pearl in the paint.





















enjoy 


I took home 2 trophies from the show Saturday.

Best Nissan and 2nd Place 4 Door Street. 

I'm really happy with the 2nd place 4 door street trophy. I was up against BMW's, WRX's, Acura's...tough competition.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

good job man, keep it up. will be nice to see what "stage 2" is.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Excellent job bro... keep up the great work.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

wow looks good. good job


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looking good...


----------



## Paddi-K10 (Mar 9, 2003)

very good,nice


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks,

There should be more pics of my car, and event coverage from Import Motion, up on our site in the next few days.

www.nwnismo.com


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

ur car looks amazing! "stage 2" should be interesting


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

......well stage wuteva the Car and the kit looks SO DAMN GOOD!!!

Thats the Drift rear and GTR sides right......Sean I just damn IM jealous man--U still my IDOL !!!!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

DAAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!! Thats mad tight. (Phrase for the day). 

How many stages are there?


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*NICE*

VERY NICE, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, CAN'T WAIT TILL MY CAR IS FINISHED


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks again everyone  

That is not the Drift rear.
That is a rear valence from Street Scene. It is the same one that $tillen sells. I had it molded to the rear bumper.

GTR skirts and Omega front.

The "stages" will be ongoing 

I have a new rear trunk trim panel in the works, a spoiler, and a few more goodies.

Sam took some more car pics as well as pics of the interior and the audio/video set up.

They should be posted on www.nwnismo.com (in my profile) in the next few days or so.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

damn that thing looks swwweeettttt, lovin the rims and the tails


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Thanks again everyone
> 
> That is not the Drift rear.
> That is a rear valence from Street Scene. It is the same one that $tillen sells. I had it molded to the rear bumper.
> ...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The pics that Sam took should look even better. You might even see the pearl in them.

This rear fit with the skirts much better than the Drift bumper did.

Oh, and I've only just begun!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The pics I took will be up on NW Nismo by this evening. A couple show the pearl  ...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

These are the only two pics that will be directly linked.

For the other ones, you will have to go to www.nwnismo.com


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

VERY clean car!


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Damn! so clean man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

definatley lookin sick. i can't wait to see your car at the Nissan meet in Seattle. late


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

looking better and better Sean!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow sean ! the GTR side look good !! your car looks good !!

cant wait 2 get mine started/ some what finished.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I see the car is coming along. Looks great and congrats on your 2 trophies.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Tight car, way to represent for the white B14's. I really love the rear valence. Those are halo's right? not projectors.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks everyone 

Those are indeed the halos.

There are a few new shots on our site.
The one of the side view shows the pearl a bit.

here is a link...
http://www.nwnismo.com/profiles/sean.html

also, we have a little coverage from the event.

here is that link...
http://www.nwnismo.com/events/2003/MAR08/MAR08.html


enjoy


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Sean, the car looks amazing... great job, keep up the tremendous work. And Samo, not bad on the photography side either. 

BTW, who's the punk with the blue hair getting his pic taken with some chicas? LOL


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

hey sup we got the same rear valance but i'm still trying to find a way to make it stick coz the double sided tape provided aint cuttin it. how much did it cost ya to mold it. we also got the same bumper. except i got the skirts i bought from scorchn200sx. be postin pics soon as i get the damn car painted. oh btw, very nice car.


Ben


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *BTW, who's the punk with the blue hair getting his pic taken with some chicas? LOL  *


dAt'S pOpPA SmuRf yO! LOL! J/K


Ben, 
I got a sponsorship for the paint and body work. So, I could not give you a solid price on it. The next time I talk to the guys at the body shop, I'll ask them what they used.
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking good. I really like what you did to the hood with the two colors.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HJey Sean I just saw the hood ---GREAT FU**IN Idea man....Howd U get it done exactly--did U paint over the Carbon Fiber???

Damn U got me going crazy--NOW...Its time to spend some money!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I don't mean to be picky, but you seem to have the same problem that I have. The passenger side headlight doesn't line up ever so slightly. I think its due to the piece of metal that the headlamp attaches to, its thin and can be bent by either a collision or manhadling the bunper/radiator area during a fix or install. The only fix I came up with is bending it back up. It seems to miss the hood by just so much. 
To fix the turn signal alignment, you have to play with the positions of the ball and socket that holdts it to the headlamp. I took mine off of the OEM lights and it lines up flush. 
Otherwise the lines on the hood following the shape of the lights is a dead on good move.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050,
The hood was indeed painted. It has the pearl in the white portions as well.
The Sparco hood pins are angled to match the lines of the hood.

Sethwas,
You might remember that my Sentra was hit by a semi on that side last summer while it was parked. Considering that, it lines up pretty well.

Also, I've yet to see any headlights match up to the inside portion of the VIS Omega grill. That gap will need to be filled by the body shop.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey seth/Sean well I ve got the same turn signal gap---ITs like its just getting bigger and bigger-ITS driving me CRAZY...

Seth wut did U do to fix it exactly...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

"exactly''?
Well, I went to the headlamp with the hood up, and while still attached (and with trying not to break the headlamp) I physically lifted it up as hard as I could while it was still bolted to the car. It sorta worked for a while, but after I was holding the car in the air by the headlamp I figured I'd give it a rest. I did it with the turn signal on first and ripped the tab on the signal (yep the stealth ones, now I'm going to use a small panel hinge to attach the tab back on but I need a glue that will bond metal to platic) the second time I obviously moved the signal out of the way.
It still needs about an eith of an inch to go, maybe some other time though.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *"exactly''?
> Well, I went to the headlamp with the hood up, and while still attached (and with trying not to break the headlamp) I physically lifted it up as hard as I could while it was still bolted to the car. It sorta worked for a while, but after I was holding the car in the air by the headlamp I figured I'd give it a rest. I did it with the turn signal on first and ripped the tab on the signal (yep the stealth ones, now I'm going to use a small panel hinge to attach the tab back on but I need a glue that will bond metal to platic) the second time I obviously moved the signal out of the way.
> It still needs about an eith of an inch to go, maybe some other time though.
> 
> Seth *


Uhhhh...this def. sounds way top risky for me--Im thinking I can maybe bet the black rubber lining that comes around the corner to fill it in....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
There is no lining on the headlamps. And if your hood is straight, and there still is a gap, repositioning the housing (headlight) is the only way to do the fix, you can't use any sort of filler.
It isn't as scary as it sounds, I just made it dramatic.

Seth


----------

